# dash removal?



## skubieman (Aug 2, 2004)

hey people, 
i'm new here and i was hoping you could help me. i just bought a 240sx and i'm trying to fix the odometer which is intermittently sticking. i'm pulling out the guage cluster but the plastic part of the dash that surrounds the the guage cluster and steering wheel will not come out because the column for the steering wheel tilt is getting in the way. do i have to drop the whole steering column down to get around this problem? has anyone had this problem or know how to get around this? thank you!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I've done this quite a few times. And yes the easiest way to get that out is to drop the steering column down. Remove the plastic shroud that surrounds the column and Lock&tumbler assembly. Then remove the two 12 or 14mm bolts (I forget which). i think they are goldish color usually. Then just drop down the column and out comes the gauge cluster.


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

*Which bolts do i remove?*

Ok i was trying to remove that same plastic cover, but the lil $%$#% wouldnt come off, i read on a website that i had to remove 2 12mm bolats that are on either side down the steering wheel column, but i found 2 bolts that are way down the steering wheel column close to teh brake pedal, and i found another 2 bolts not too far down the steering wheel column...so my question is: which bolts do i remove? and once i remove them would the steering wheel drop or what would happen? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

Is there any way that you could please put a picture of it? That would be tons of help. thank you


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Chon said:


> Is there any way that you could please put a picture of it? That would be tons of help. thank you



I'll post pics tomorrow... lil late right now. My column is a lil different than yours though. But it should be somewhat the same.


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

the previous owner of my shell decided to strip it got bored threw the inteiror away that he didn't want then gave up on the prodject he traded me that shell and 10g's for my s13 coupe already swapped. long story short (too late) the jerk got impatient and didn't unbolt the columb and split that piece in half. witch reminds me....anyone got one?


----------



## Chon (Aug 3, 2004)

Recently i saw the whole cluster for like 30 dollars on EBAY, i think that's teh way to go, just buy the whole damn cluster and take the part(s) you need.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

*Same Here*

I'm swapping in a cluster and had the same problem. Thanks.


----------

